# AMD64: Kernel panics during make buildworld



## ms80 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi

I'm trying to set up a new machine with FreeBSD 8.0 (amd64).
After the installation, I installed cvsup-without-gui to update my sources.

Either during the cvsup run or during the following "make buildworld" / "make buildkernel" the kernel panics. 
I specified a dump device, but the kernel completely freaks out and can't write any dumps, it locks up during this process so I have to hard reset the machine. This is why I can't provide any dumps, traces etc.

The errmormessages is always the same: 
"supervisor write data, page not found"

This behaviour is reproducable, I installed about 8 or 9 times. 

I'm running
8-0-RELEASE (trying to update to 8.0-STABLE
on an AMD Phenom II X 4 with GigaByte MA790GPT-UD3H. 
The System has 8GBytes of RAM and two Maxtor Harddisks (SATA, 1TByte per disk)
Additionally there are 4 Intel NICs (3 PCIe, 1 PCI)

Please tell me how to further investigate the issue, I happily would provide any additional Information wich might be needed

Greetings,
ms80


----------



## crsd (Feb 4, 2010)

Check your hardware first, especially PSU and RAM. And you don't need to install cvsup-without-gui, csup in base should be drop-in replacement (if you don't need cvs mode, of course, which you don't need to update src).


----------



## dennylin93 (Feb 4, 2010)

You might want to try searching the freebsd-stable@ and freebsd-current@ mailing list archives or try asking there.


----------



## ms80 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi

A faulty hardware was the first thing I suspected befor asking here. In fact all the hardware is new and should be ok.

To be sure, I checked the maincomponents anyway during last weekend. I checked the following:

- ram (memtest86+ & temperatures)
- harddisks (smartmontools, temperatures)
- cpu (voltages, temperatures)
- psu (voltages)

All are functioning as they should.

I searched the mailing lists also (and 'googled' al lot), but found nothing wich corresponds to my problem: Some panics related to ZFS, some quirks with an intel wlan driver. I use neither the first nor the second on my system. I will ask on -STABLE at the weekend, maybe I give installing -CURRRENT a try, just in case it might an incompatibility with my hardware.

Regarding cvsup: Can I use my regular supfile with it? In fact I'm using cvsup only for upgrading src, but didn't know about csup. Someone told me how to use cvsup some years ago, since then I use it. 

Thanks and greeting,
ms80


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 4, 2010)

csup(1) is a drop-in replacement of cvsup when it comes to keeping /usr/src up to date (or even the ports tree, but for that we have portsnap(8) now).


----------

